# French fury over Irish arrangements for their President



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

French Ministers are reported to be furious about arrangements for their president to be present for last Saturdays Playoff match in Ireland.

I admire the Irish SOH and this was funny

http://irishsoccerinsider.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/french-and-irish-fall-out-over-box-incident/


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Couldn't find one with the actual pics - but this article in the ST yesterday made us laugh;

French take the mickey


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Dide said:


> French Ministers are reported to be furious about arrangements for their president to be present for last Saturdays Playoff match in Ireland.
> 
> I admire the Irish SOH and this was funny
> 
> http://irishsoccerinsider.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/french-and-irish-fall-out-over-box-incident/


Very funny 
Bri


----------



## Ecosse (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks for that Dide its very funny !

Mike :lol:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Who put the French President up to it?


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

He could just climb up to it, the box was only 60cm high!!


----------

